# Local 26 to local 98



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Fredya07 said:


> I live in the DMV area and I'm in local 26, I'm planing to make a move in the Philly area and I was wondering if its possible to make the switch from local 26 to local 98 since I'm already in the IBEW? Also what is the pay scale for a R6 or R7? Thank you


Welcome to ET enjoy the ride..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Your best bet is to talk to the folks at local 98, however...moving books is usually doable but difficult.

Best of luck and welcome to the site.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Fredya07 said:


> I live in the DMV area and I'm in local 26, I'm planing to make a move in the Philly area and I was wondering if its possible to make the switch from local 26 to local 98 since I'm already in the IBEW? Also what is the pay scale for a R6 or R7? Thank you


I've heard it takes an act of god to permanently switch locals , but it's worth a shot ? It has to be an agreement between both locals obviously . Local 98 operates a little differently than most , with the self solicitation of employment though . The other issue would be how much work they currently have on the books before taking in a transfer . Doubtful they'll make this switch with 500 of their own guys on the bench ? Good luck !


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Fredya07 said:


> I live in the DMV area and I'm in local 26, I'm planing to make a move in the Philly area and I was wondering if its possible to make the switch from local 26 to local 98 since I'm already in the IBEW? Also what is the pay scale for a R6 or R7? Thank you


After working the required hours in the new said local, you first call your home local and request your travel card to be sent to the new local, present to new said local,1st it goes to E board then before the floor at the next scheduled monthly meeting for a vote of the body.During all this you should stay employed in that said local as specified our constitution.
I wish you well in you endeavor but as others have touched on some local floors have animosity towards members coming into their homes with intentions of gaining book 1 status.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> I've heard it takes an act of god to permanently switch locals , but it's worth a shot ? It has to be an agreement between both locals obviously . Local 98 operates a little differently than most , with the self solicitation of employment though . The other issue would be how much work they currently have on the books before taking in a transfer . Doubtful they'll make this switch with 500 of their own guys on the bench ? Good luck !


I do not doubt that 98 is a liittle different, but there are many forms of the solict your own job thing. Several locals in my area have 50/50 calls. One by name and one from the book. Both have to work a certain # of hours or they both get let go. Allows the contractors some flexibility and good for those that get called by name. Some members naturally are not happy with the idea.


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Local 98 is one of my sister locals, they do operate a little differently and Johnny doc can be VERY stubborn, but hes done pretty well for them. I'd give them a call and find out the details, but I'm afraid it would be a little difficult, maybe more than most. if you do get to work out of book 2 remember 98 has a day book.


----------



## Spiderpac098 (Feb 28, 2013)

di11igaf said:


> Local 98 is one of my sister locals, they do operate a little differently and Johnny doc can be VERY stubborn, but hes done pretty well for them. I'd give them a call and find out the details, but I'm afraid it would be a little difficult, maybe more than most. if you do get to work out of book 2 remember 98 has a day book.


98 has a day book???? Since when? 

Damn, I must be outta the loop. Guess I need to make some phone calls to the hall!


----------



## Spiderpac098 (Feb 28, 2013)

s.kelly said:


> I do not doubt that 98 is a liittle different, but there are many forms of the solict your own job thing. Several locals in my area have 50/50 calls. One by name and one from the book. Both have to work a certain # of hours or they both get let go. Allows the contractors some flexibility and good for those that get called by name. Some members naturally are not happy with the idea.


98 has a "SOJ 50/50" form of work.
members are allowed free solicitation. BUT the contractors must hire 50/50. Meaning, if they need 10 men for a job, they can hire 5 through solicitation and the other 5 must be off the book. 
All hires must get a letter of introduction from the hall, free solicitation or not.

Our book system is about to change but the 50/50 SOJ is not going anywhere.


----------



## JOHNNYARCNSPARK (Dec 19, 2012)

Brother Noah said:


> After working the required hours in the new said local, you first call your home local and request your travel card to be sent to the new local, present to new said local,1st it goes to E board then before the floor at the next scheduled monthly meeting for a vote of the body.During all this you should stay employed in that said local as specified our constitution.
> I wish you well in you endeavor but as others have touched on some local floors have animosity towards members coming into their homes with intentions of gaining book 1 status.


I've always found this process at the very least odd. It's like our locals are saying we are bound to our location. I personally would love to move to Cali, but to do it and stay union would be difficult. I've done a lot of travelling for work with my company, and have always found that when I come in, I'm treated almost as an adversary, even though I'm the only one from my company in that local, and were hiring all local hands.

Iowa is an exception. Not only have I met some of the hardest workers in Iowa, but their locals are friendly as well.


----------

